# Jamie and BB's lesson



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well Jamie and BB have had there weekly lesson.. I have managed to get some pics.. They started a bit quick and we managed to slow the pair down and do some real nice jumps.. The pony is now hitting the ground on last stride and really pinging.. You can see this is some of the pics.. He is into jumping oxo's as wide as poss..LOL he is a brave little jockey. He managed to knock one but the next jump he orbited in a lovely shape..

Here are a couple of pics..
from this










to this


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Brill looks like they are both having a great time,and getting better and better


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow great pics! now that is one very confident little rider!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

He has his good days and his bad..

LOL this is one of my faves from a couple of days later..








I try and take pics all the time.. Helps me see the improvement..

Thanks for your lovely comments..


----------

